# Prime water conditioner.



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just bought some Prime and I need to know how much to use in a gallon of water. It only gives directions for 50 gallons! ugh!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I just bought some Prime and I need to know how much to use in a gallon of water. It only gives directions for 50 gallons! ugh!


My bottle says 2 drops per gallon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ok, great. I didn't see that on my bottle. The print is so small I may have missed it. Thanks!  My bottle just has the cap to measure it out so I'm using another bottle to put it in that has a top for drops.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

That's odd as I have a 2 liter jug and a 500 ml bottle of Prime and nowhere on either container do I see two drops per gallon in the instructions. Each container I have states "for smaller volumes, please note each cap thread is approx. 1 ml". :-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmm...thats wierd! Is it ok to use in an uncycled tank?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

IMHO Prime is the best water conditioner on the market. Prime is for any water that's going into the tank, cycled or not.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Great. Thanks!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I have a 50mL bottle and it had a squeeze lid so you can just squeeze drops in. I don't know if the bigger bottles are any different. 
Here is a link for instructions of the smaller bottle stating 2 drops per gallon. Hope that helps!
http://www.aquariumguys.com/prime50ml17oz.html


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool, thanks for that link! I've always wondered exactly how many drops to use when dosing for a 6gl tank. Since it's hard to overdose with this product I've been guessing on the drop count.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I guess it would be hard to measure with the larger bottles. I guess they assume that if you buy a larger bottle, you have larger tanks, etc.
With the amount you use, I think it would take awhile to go through even a 50mL bottle!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the link. It really helped. My bottle is 3.4 fluid oz and doesn't come with a squeeze top.


----------

